# Series II with Lifetime sub



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I have a series II 540 with lifetime sub with upgraded HD. It works flawlessly over the past several years. Since I'm now 100% High Depth household I have no use for this thing. I'm not interested in selling it on Ebay. If anyone want's this make me an offer. Thanks.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

and does it come with the IR cables and the original box, and manuals?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I stand corrected. It doesn't have an upgraded hd but it does have Lifetime service. 
Best 40HR
High 64HR
Medium 84HR
Basic 140HR


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I'm willing to sell this for 250 with shipping including. I might be able to go lower on that price depending on a couple of things. If your interested make me an offer.


----------

